# Will IPO clubs allow a non GSD to train at their club?



## gsdoglife (Apr 15, 2018)

I am interested in IPO and would love to be a part of my local club. Am i going to be shunned since I don't have a GHD yet? I would love to participate and train with my current dog, a friendly energetic husky/golden mix. I understand this dog is not going to make it to nationals in IPO, but i think he (and I) could learn a lot and i would be all the more prepared for when i do get a shepherd in 6 months to a year.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Some will, some won't. Your best bet is to check with clubs near you. I had a horrible experience with the one here but apparently others are better. I believe there are a few members who train with their non-GSD's.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends on the club and if there are openings. You could learn alot just putting a BH him and interacting with the club. If not, you could find a private trainer and still train and trial. I'm not a member of a club. You will just pay more.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

There's one guy at our club who has a bulldog. No, not an American bulldog, which are about 24" tall, and are often seen in IPO, but an ENGLISH bulldog! Y'know, with the pushed in face, and bow legs?

He got his BH in September, and an FH1. He and his handler are also doing protection and obedience just for fun. The judge at the trial thought he was so cute, he wanted to take him home!

I've often seen unregistered or mixed breed dogs training and even trialing at the club level. Ask the club: most are okay with it!

What happens 90% of the time, is the owner gets a BH or even an IPO1, then gets hooked on the sport, and wants to get a dog that is better suited to the sport. Seen it happen SOOO many times!

New guy in our club last year has an unregistered BYB GSD. The dog gets pushed into defense very easily, so he's not the ideal temperament for IPO, though the handler did get his BH with him last month.

This week, he's out at a field with a new 12 week old GSD pup, from a reputable working line breeder...

So, you have been warned...lol!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm not a member of any club, but the ones I talked to around here were much more concerned about commitment than pedigree.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The club's trainer will assess your dog's drive and potential when you first bring him. If they feel he just doesn't have what it takes, they will let you know. 

If he shows promise, they will be willing to work with him to bring out his potential. I can't remember seeing a dog turned away on the first visit, though I do know of some who eventually dropped out later because their handlers realized their dog just wasn't going to make it as an IPO dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Our club has GSD, Mali, Rotts, German Shorthaired pointers and one gal put the BH on her Malamute. It depends a lot on the club.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I met a guy at a dock diving event who is a decoy. He basically said not to even bother talking to my local club because they'd never even give me the time of day with a white shepherd.

Which is too bad because I think it might have been fun to to do a BH but from the stuff I hear, I just don't need that kind of stuff in my life.

Heck of a way to encourage new people to get involved


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

DVG clubs are multi-breed clubs. 

Some IPO / IGP/ Shuntzhund clubs aren't interested in anyone not working to at least reaching Regionals. Others are fine teaching to the BH, depending on how full they are. Training directors and decoys only have so much time in the day and limited supplies of energy. My old club was willing to help anyone who showed commitment to bring their dogs to whatever level they were capable of. One member even put a BH on a labby. That was great fun. But each dog did have to be working toward a goal. No taking up training time "just because".


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> There's one guy at our club who has a bulldog. No, not an American bulldog, which are about 24" tall, and are often seen in IPO, but an ENGLISH bulldog! Y'know, with the pushed in face, and bow legs?
> 
> He got his BH in September, and an FH1. He and his handler are also doing protection and obedience just for fun. The judge at the trial thought he was so cute, he wanted to take him home!
> 
> ...


yup, seen this happen, too.


----------



## BlitzTheGSD (Aug 30, 2018)

The one down here in South Florida does. Mostly GSDs and Malinois but we do have a Dobe and will let anyone join as long as you are committed (thats what they really care about)


----------

